# Drug test heads up



## ston-loc (Nov 9, 2011)

It's been atleast 3-4 years since my last random drug test for work, so maybe I'm out of the loop as to what's normal now a days. Any test I've ever taken was a piss test.
So the wife is starting a new job, and was hesitant about her drug test today. She doesn't smoke much, and has definitely been long enough for herb, but she'll partake in a vicodin here and there. Long story short, she went to the new jobs office today to fill out paperwork, expecting to be sent to a different facility to do the drug test. NO. The HR chick opens her desk and pulls out a kit. Saliva swabs her on the spot. They sit there for minutes watching the thing process and she passed. Has anyone else ever heard of this? She'd have been SOL if she got Quickfix, or anything else, if she thought she wouldn't pass. 
Just a heads up for anyone else going to new job drug tests.


----------



## Old_SSSC_Guy (Nov 10, 2011)

the new saliva drug tests are getting common and are supposed to be easiest to beat.  i know a heavy smoker who got past one recently using mouthwash and hydrogen peroxide.


----------



## powerplanter (Nov 10, 2011)

They are cheaper as well, for the company I mean.  I've never takin one but they say it is easier to beat.


----------



## Mutt (Nov 10, 2011)

ston-loc said:
			
		

> It's been atleast 3-4 years since my last random drug test for work, so maybe I'm out of the loop as to what's normal now a days. Any test I've ever taken was a piss test.
> So the wife is starting a new job, and was hesitant about her drug test today. She doesn't smoke much, and has definitely been long enough for herb, but she'll partake in a vicodin here and there. Long story short, she went to the new jobs office today to fill out paperwork, expecting to be sent to a different facility to do the drug test. NO. The HR chick opens her desk and pulls out a kit. Saliva swabs her on the spot. They sit there for minutes watching the thing process and she passed. Has anyone else ever heard of this? She'd have been SOL if she got Quickfix, or anything else, if she thought she wouldn't pass.
> Just a heads up for anyone else going to new job drug tests.



I love swab tests. They really just check if you have been under the influence recently like the past 24hrs. not like blood and urine that go back weeks. I think that is a fair test, even though I am completely against random testing and testing should only happen by court order, such as work place accident, or car accident
.


----------



## oregonduck76 (Nov 29, 2011)

economy is messing with tests too, i think companys go with the janky dt facilities now. i think shits easier now than back in the day (b4 economy crash)


----------



## pcduck (Nov 29, 2011)

looks like somebody needs to read the rules...od76


----------



## oregonduck76 (Nov 30, 2011)

?????


----------



## pcduck (Nov 30, 2011)

oregonduck76 said:
			
		

> ?????




Cussing and swearing is not allowed on this forum. This is the very first rule.


----------



## 7thG (Dec 1, 2011)

The saliva swab is level 1 stuff. The only thing they catch, is people off guard, crazy easy to pass.


----------

